# Miomantis binotata



## psyconiko (May 30, 2011)

http://s1133.photobucket.com/albums/m600/psyconiko/?action=view&amp;current=P1080658.mp4

Real sorry!I am so out of my mind trying to download some videos that I made a mistake.

It is Miomantis BINOTATA. :lol: 

I still cant download videos.....


----------



## patrickfraser (May 30, 2011)

I love the colors.


----------



## brancsikia (May 31, 2011)

Is it not possible to edit the topic title? From biotata to binotata.

Here is another short video of an adult female:


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 31, 2011)

Good looking mantis!


----------



## psyconiko (May 31, 2011)

brancsikia said:


> Is it not possible to edit the topic title? From biotata to binotata.
> 
> Here is another short video of an adult female:


Sorry again....I feel very dumb for not writing down the proper name.

Could we just start the topic again or rename it?

When I saw pictures of M. binotata I thought they were O. zebrata sp....

So beautiful really!!!They are very active,and they have some kind of red eyes.

Congrats to the one who brought us this new species.I love it!!!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 8, 2011)

how big do these guys get?


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 8, 2011)

They are very small ,2.5 to 3cm for females!!But so so so so cute!Once I get oothes I will widespread this one!!!



























I am very happy


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love their coloring and patterns.. but not so much for the size =P


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 22, 2011)

Could not go closer!


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 23, 2011)

Another happy couple.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 23, 2011)

Love the colors on the nymph's abdomen! The adults remind me of a mini O. zebrata with B. mendica wings. Great looking mantis!


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 24, 2011)

Good girl!


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 24, 2011)

She decided to lay another one :blink: 






And I found this!


----------



## massaman (Jun 25, 2011)

so are you going to distribute the ooths or raise them?


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes just like Santa Claus!!!So I hope you behaved very well!


----------



## massaman (Jun 25, 2011)

Of course I am well behaved and for this ooth I will be at my utmost best to get one if your passing them out to those who you select as the chosen ones!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 25, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> I love their coloring and patterns.. but not so much for the size =P


Grab some B Mendica if you like these guy's but their too stubby, plus Mendica are even more stunning in color and pattern (=

Not that these aren't very cool in their own right, but too small for me also.


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 25, 2011)

And again!they are like rabbits....

3 more and I am done with mating


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 26, 2011)

She was laying in the bottom of the cup so I thought she was in trouble and was about to remove her until I saw she was in fact laying an ooth on the ground....They also seem to lay 2 oothes in 1 or 2 days.... :blink:


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 26, 2011)

Im not the biggest fan of small mantid spieces but these guys are quite stunning.


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 8, 2011)

1 Binotata ooth


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 13, 2011)

Synchronized laying.






Good girls!


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Malti (Jul 13, 2011)

well done Nikkko


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you!But they are very easy actually.They also seem very communal.


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 14, 2011)

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m600/psyconiko/th_P1090440.jpg


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Jul 20, 2011)

L2


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 27, 2011)

L3


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 31, 2011)

what happened to dispersing the ooths =P looks like you kept them for your own hatching =)


----------



## Orin (Jul 31, 2011)

brancsikia said:


> Is it not possible to edit the topic title? From biotata to binotata.


I just fixed, I didn't see it before. That is a great mantis.


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 5, 2011)

L5


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Aug 12, 2011)

Own them a great sp I enjoy them very much as most Mio mantis is a favorite of mine love the females color white zebra like markings a must for a collector ; ))


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 26, 2011)

god they grew so fast! you must have them HOT =P


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes it is pretty hot.Around 30°C,a heatmat,70 to 80% hygro.Wet towel on top.I never sprayed water inside the terra.The substrate is pretty dry but I should increase humidity when they are laying ooths.


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Sep 6, 2011)

A reddish adult female.Isnt she lovely?


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## fercho ing (Sep 17, 2011)

it is a beautiful and small mantis

you have a culture fly??


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 17, 2011)

No I do not have time to raise flies,I just stock an infinite number of maggots(3 different kind).

I do have an open air fruit fly culture in my kitchen though.....


----------



## psyconiko (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## lunarstorm (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice pics Nikkko! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 2, 2011)

are they communal with reason? cause i really would like to try these once I'm done with creos.


----------



## psyconiko (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes they are communal provided there is enough food.


----------



## psyconiko (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## gripen (Oct 10, 2011)

Brown morph sick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 10, 2011)

i really like the brown morph i have to get my hands on these!


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 29, 2012)

Yellow morph.


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 29, 2012)

AMAZING! do you selectively breed them?


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes I do. But I had never seen that yellow phase before.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 29, 2012)

interesting


----------



## aNisip (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing you always have awesome mantises and pictures!


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you!

Here is a pink/red morph


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful! She is gorgeous!


----------

